# Club buying tips: shaft length and type



## superwerrie

*Do you need standard length or custom length clubs?*

Most golfers use standard length clubs. If you are considerably shorter or taller than the average person, you may want to consider getting custom-length clubs to suit your height. If your arms are longer or shorter than the average person, you may also want to consider custom-length clubs. Generally, the longer the club, the more club head speed it can generate, resulting in more distance. The downside, however, is that the longer the club is the more difficult it is to control.

The only way to find out if you do need custom-length clubs, is to take a simple measurement - you will need a friend or family member to help you with this!

Put your golf shoes on and take your normal golf stance, (feet shoulder-width apart) except that you should stand upright with your arms relaxed down your sides.

If you are a right-handed player, take a measurement from your left wrist (on the line where it connects to your hand), to the floor. Left-handed players should measure from their right wrist. The average height golfer will have a measurement between 30-35 inches. If your measurement is lower that 30 inches or higher than 35 inches, you will most likely need custom-length clubs.

*Do you need Steel Shafts or Graphite Shafts?*

Good question - see below some general guidelines:

LADIES OF ALL AGES:

- Should play with graphite shafted irons and woods.

MEN AGED 55 AND OVER:

- Should play with graphite shafted irons and woods. As golfers get older, their swing speeds generally slow down, which is why graphite shafts are recommended to try and regain as much distance as possible.

BOYS/MEN AGED BETWEEN 12 AND 55:

- Should play with steel shafted irons and graphite shafted woods.

Hope this helps someone!


----------



## tweaky

you seem pretty set in your ways. ever heard of the 1 Iron system? True Length Technology? just because something has been done the same way for a long time doesn't mean it's the right way. don't forget this- more people quit golf every year than start. some of us are just more stubborn than others.
not trying to be offensive or say you are wrong in what you post, just that it's not the rule but a guideline for some and doesn't work for everyone.


----------

